

Help OpenCores create a SoC ASIC component based on the OpenRISC processor - rbanffy
http://opencores.org/donation

======
robot
Its a project with good intentions but very likely to fail, because it is very
hard to sustain a project like this, and there are many RISC processors out
there. No gap to fill.

When you think about the linux kernel, the primary reason of success was non-
existance of reliable unix clones. People were bound to use minix (and yes
there was BSD) but linux filled a gap.

